# How much did it cost to add your 16 yr old to your auto insurance?



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

I just called our auto insurance company today and he said that my premiums would go up by $65 a month - right now they're only $55, so they would more than double! That sounds crazy... yes, she's 16, but she's a straight-A student, and a girl, and she'll be driving my 1998 explorer.

Does that sound like too much? I have USAA and I've always felt that their rates are really good, but everyone else seems to be paying a lot less to add their teens. Of course, the guy I talked to on the phone sounded new, so maybe he got it wrong?

Dar


----------



## mpchez (Sep 30, 2007)

~~


----------



## Labbemama (May 23, 2008)

Is that full coverage or liablity only?

We used to have USAA and they were the most reasonable policy we ever had.

Watching with interest as the mom of an almost 16 y.o. Luckily we don't have to add her til she gets her actual license. She let her permit expire which may bite her in the arse because there's talk of a law passing extending the full license to 17 year olds. I plan on letting them have their permits as long as the law will allow.


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

It's full coverage without perks and with a $1000 deductable... like, no rental car reimbursement (we have great public transportation), no extended benefits, but I do have collision and comprehensive, and tow assist, plus all the state required stuff. I've always thought it was a good deal, but people are telling me that adding a 16 year old cost them an extra $40 a year... which is a lot more than I'd be paying.

We'll either need to get Rain a bus pass at full rates or get her a license and insurance, so she can get to her classes... bus passes are $60 a month, so when you factor in gas it's about the same... plus I hope to leave the country this summer and she may be staying here, so it would be nice for her to have a way to get around if something came up, like the dog needed to go to the vet or she got sick. So we'll probably try to get the license this summer...

dar


----------



## JessicaTX (Jul 9, 2006)

40 dollars a year? I think they are pulling your leg. Unless they are already paying for an under 25 driver, maybe a second one isn't terribly expensive to add on.


----------



## Labbemama (May 23, 2008)

Jessica that's a good point about a 2nd underage driver and that's the position I would be in before too long. $40 a year sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Tigeresse (Nov 19, 2001)

We were quoted about $670/year for our stb 17 yo. It is quite a bit less than we were expecting. I think it has to do with his not being the primary driver of any one car. I think it goes way up if the teen has his/her own car.


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

Dar, is she taking college courses? I know UMSL offers a $65/semester Metro pass (metrolink and buses) to students -- might want to check that possibility out at her school.

It cost my parents an extra $700 every 6mo for full coverage Allstate -- but I had my own car, too.


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Wow, that's a good tip about UMSL - the community college charges $145 for a semester pass, and you have to be enrolled fulltime (at least 12 hours). We got around it this semester because she was enrolled in 12 hours when we bought the pass, but we knew at least one of the classes would be cancelled, which is was... she is thinking of going to UMSL next semester but it looks like they require 9 hours for the cheap bass pass, and that's more than she was planning on... but still good to know.

I wish there was some sort of cheap bus pass she could just get as a high school student...

Dar


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dar* 
Wow, that's a good tip about UMSL - the community college charges $145 for a semester pass, and you have to be enrolled fulltime (at least 12 hours). We got around it this semester because she was enrolled in 12 hours when we bought the pass, but we knew at least one of the classes would be cancelled, which is was... she is thinking of going to UMSL next semester but it looks like they require 9 hours for the cheap bass pass, and that's more than she was planning on... but still good to know.

I wish there was some sort of cheap bus pass she could just get as a high school student...

Dar

right. When I was there they were taking it up by a few dollars every semester, so it might be a little more than the amount I quoted (my last semester was spring 08)


----------



## ComeOnLetsGo (Nov 19, 2001)

When we added our 16 year old (he's 18 now) to our policy, it doubled our rate. It would have nearly tripled if he hadn't qualified for the good student discount. We use State Farm.


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

Adding our teen as a driver on our cars will almost double our rate.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't remember the amount as the last time we checked was 15 years ago. But it was more than we could afford. So all 3 of our girls didn't learn to drive until they were adults. Joy was 19 when she got her license. She paid for the difference in the insurance when we added her. Erica was 26 when she learned and was already out of the house. Angela is 24 going on 25, out of the house, but she still doesn't drive. Her roommates drive her around. The 3 of them have been best friends since 9th grade.


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

DS (18) is on our policy for about $1200/year. If he had his own it'd be substantially more. He has to pay for it.

Here, it costs most for boys under the age of 21 to be insured.


----------



## Oriole (May 4, 2007)

WE'll be doing this VERY soon, so I'm watching...







:

Dar, isn't Rain going to Russia next year? Are you still putting her for this year on insurance? (btw, where exactly is she going?)


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Yes, she is... so I won't be adding her to our insurance for another year anyway.









She's be in Kirov, Russia, which is a city of about 400K, about 400 miles northeast of Moscow. It will be cold!


----------



## Oriole (May 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dar* 
Yes, she is... so I won't be adding her to our insurance for another year anyway.









She's be in Kirov, Russia, which is a city of about 400K, about 400 miles northeast of Moscow. It will be cold!

OT: I was born and grew up in Kharkov, Ukraine.








How cool for your daughter! She'll have good stories to tell...









P.S. I hope she won't be driving "over there". heh


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

I checked the rates last year when DS got his permit (and I'm also with USAA). IIRC, they quoted be at about $100/month to add him. Full coverage.

However, he became bored with the idea of driving rather quickly and never went for his road test.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

*$28.00 per month*, as long as he remains on the honor roll. If he drops the roll, it goes up over $300.00 per year.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandraS* 
*$28.00 per month*, as long as he remains on the honor roll. If he drops the roll, it goes up over $300.00 per year.

$28/month is $336/year do you mean an addtional $300/year??


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dar* 
I just called our auto insurance company today and he said that my premiums would go up by $65 a month - right now they're only $55, so they would more than double! That sounds crazy... yes, she's 16, but she's a straight-A student, and a girl, and she'll be driving my 1998 explorer.

Does that sound like too much? I have USAA and I've always felt that their rates are really good, but everyone else seems to be paying a lot less to add their teens. Of course, the guy I talked to on the phone sounded new, so maybe he got it wrong?

Dar

You can get USAA quotes on the website...


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes. I will have to add another $300 to the policy per year (on top of the $28.00 per month) if he drops from the honor roll.

I haven't priced what it will be when he gets his own vehicle, but that's all it costs us to have him as a "part time driver" of our vehicle.

I love our insurance company. I've had them for 25 years.


----------



## Fose Lamaz (Jan 15, 2014)

my daughter is 17, but found insurance for just $50/month (which sounds cheaper than any of the other places here)

it's not a big company like geico or progressive, but it still works just as well - 4autoinsurancequote.com

(note - they are based in NYC, and i live in New York so i might be getting a local discount... just a warning in case your rates aren't as cheap as mine!!!)


----------

